# New site



## RRose (Jun 11, 2003)

I just started a new site to display some of my photos.  I invite you to take a look and let me know what you think.

http://geocities.com/rogerarose/index.html


----------



## Chase (Jun 11, 2003)

Great site and wonderful work.

The colors of the flowers are incredible! Keep up the great work!


----------

